# Dandelion mead anyone?



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

I just racked my Dandelion Mead for aging. It is a bit late but if anyone still have dandelions blooming give it a try. it is really good. 

Here is my recipe:

Ingredients per gallon 

6 to 8 pints dandelion flowers
3 lbs honey or set to chosen SG.
8 pints / 1 gallon water
1/2 teaspoon citric acid
1/4 tsp Wine Tannin
Wine yeast and nutrient

Method - What to Do

Pick the flowers in the sunshine - heads only. Pour the boiling water on to the flower heads and leave for three days. Strain on to the honey and stir until all dissolved. Add the citric acid yeast nutrients tannin, and pitch the yeast. Leave for four days and then pour into a demijohn and fit airlock. rack at fermentations end and add 1/4 tsp Potassium Metabisulphite per 5 gallons. Leave until mead clears and rack and when stable bottle the mead


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

Many moons ago a friend used to make dandelion wine which was good too. I saved your recipe for later and look forward to trying it.

The high SG sassafras batch has finally quit fermenting and waiting on me to blend with the original "weak" batch, maybe that will happen this weekend.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Eikel said:


> Many moons ago a friend used to make dandelion wine which was good too. I saved your recipe for later and look forward to trying it.
> 
> The high SG sassafras batch has finally quit fermenting and waiting on me to blend with the original "weak" batch, maybe that will happen this weekend.


 :thumbsup: Please by all Means let us know how it all works out. Drinking a glass of sarsaparilla mead as we speak!


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

Will do.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks for the walk down memory lane, Tenbears. 
My uncle made some of the best dandelion wine. Gave me the recipe and it is good stuff.

But I never thought to make dandelion mead. Great idea.

You ever make sparkling elder flower mead? It's pretty good.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Arnie said:


> Thanks for the walk down memory lane, Tenbears.
> My uncle made some of the best dandelion wine. Gave me the recipe and it is good stuff.
> 
> But I never thought to make dandelion mead. Great idea.
> ...


 Yes I have, I sort of disagree it is better than pretty good, I think it is great. but then again I think most sparkling meads are great. I mad some Sparkling blackberry melomel. it was great until> Well that is another story in itself!


----------

